
Facial recognition tech catches fugitive in huge crowd in China - mbrundle
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/2141387/facial-recognition-tech-catches-fugitive-among-huge-crowd-pop
======
mbrundle
I wonder how this works in practice - would they have high-magnification
cameras raster-scanning the crowds and supplying the images to a facial
recognition model?

